# Help!  20600 Question



## Melissa Harris CPC (Oct 28, 2014)

I need help coding this procedure.  I know it is 20600 but it is 4  areas that are injected.  Is it 4 units or just 1 unit?

The patient is brought to the procedure room and is seated on one of the chairs.  His right hand is placed on the procedure room table, and it is prepped with Betadine in sterile fashion. Under fluoroscopy, right hand interphalangeal joints are located.  Using 1mL of 300mg/mL of Omnipaque is injected at each joint on the first, second, third and fourth digits.  After arthoscopy is verified by AP, an injection is performed on the first, second, third and fourth digit in the interphalangeal joints using 2 mL of a  mixture of 1 mL of 40 mg/ml Kenalog, 1 mL of 25% Marcaine and  1 mL  of 1% Lidocaine divided between all four joints. 

Thank you!
Melissa Harris, CPC


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 28, 2014)

It would be 4 units with modifiers for each finger 
20600-F6
20600-F7
20600-F8
20600-F9

OR F5, F6, F7, F8 is he calling the first digit the index finger or the thumb?

Hope this helps


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 28, 2014)

Did the provider inject only the PIP or only the DIP of each digit or did he inject the PIP and the DIP of each digit.  He states "injected at each joint of the first, second, third, and fourth digits".   Since the DIP and PIP are separate joints it is possible that you have a total of eight injections.  The providers I have worked with always document specifically which IP joint is injected.


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you both so much.  That is what I was thinking but I just wanted some confirmation.  I will check with the provider on the DIP and PIP areas.  

Melissa


----------

